# ICD-9-CM code for Estrogen Deficiency



## dballard2004

What would be the correct ICD-9-CM code for an estrogen deficiency?  I looked in the ICD-9-CM index under "deficiency," but there was nothing listed, so I referenced "hormone deficiency."  The index says to see "deficiency, by specific hormone," but again nothing for estorgen.  Any insight?  Thanks.


----------



## kevbshields

Unfortunately, I don't have a definitive code for you.  However, I've got something.

If we look at the male equivolent in the alphabetic index, it sends us to a code narrative reading, "Other testicular hypofunction".  So why am I talking about testosterone in the presence of estrogen?  Well, if it isn't too far of a stretch, we can use the precedent for coding in testosterone to apply to estrogen.

By my read, you might consider 256.39 (Other ovarian failure)--because those organs are responsible for secreting estrogen--and query the provider for assistance if possible.  Give some examples from that 256 category (because I really think that's where your code will come from) and let him/her share the clinical knowledge.

Be sure to let us know what the physician recommends.

Good luck!


----------



## dballard2004

I will query the doctor on Monday to see what she says.  I was thinking ovarian failure as well, but the wording didn't seem right.  I will let you know what I find out.  Thanks.


----------



## dballard2004

I spoke with the pysician about this.  Per the pysician, an estrogen dificiency would be considered an ovarian failure.  The correct ICD-9-CM code would be 256.39.  Thanks to all who helped me.


----------

